# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  Time to go....

## captaind

Here's the packing list:

----------


## captaind

I have the great joy to rebuild Zion Hill. With Linston's dedicated help we've cleared the house spot down to the foundations.

I have a clean canvas with it's foundations (both physically and emotionally)

Here's the site:

----------


## goldilocks

Always nice to start fresh!

----------


## Marko

looks like a challenge......bet that will keep you busy.....lol

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## yetta

Sweet! With a good foundation....all dreams can be reached!!!  I have no doubt that yours will come to fruition.  All my love and luck sent to you and your family!! Keep us posted.

----------


## yetta

OK Captain and Ms G.....ready for some postings of wah gwan...now that your "home" again!  :Smile:

----------


## yetta

Hey Captain!!   Mi need mi some updates!! Sitting here at home waiting...looking forward to my December trip. Time will go by much quicker if I have some on-site reports from you guys.   :Smile:     Please..............and thank you....

----------

